# Foothill Flyers/SGV/Monrovia 91016 Ride Sat. Jan 23



## rustjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Casual easy ride around beautiful Monrovia, east on a bike path, head back west, then have some lunch at a local joint. 
Everyone and all types of bikes welcome, bikes to lend.
Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 91016.
Roll out around 10-ish. See you there!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Dunno if it's gonna rain but it is getting a bit dark here. If it holds like this I'll be at the park 9am.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

5 riders today, not bad for a cold Jan AM with rain threatening


----------



## the2finger (Feb 9, 2016)

Is this months ride on the 20th?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Is this months ride on the 20th?



Yup. I'll start a thread shortly.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 10, 2016)

SWEET! Hopefully no rain


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2016)

the2finger said:


> SWEET! Hopefully no rain




Next Monrovia Ride next Sat, Feb 20th. See you there!!!!!!!!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/next-monrovia-foothill-flyers-ride-saturday-feb-20th.86024/


----------

